# Precision Trolling Pro Edition Trollers Bible



## sedlmayrje1723 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just info in case someone is looking for these. I know they don't make them anymore, but I figured if someone was looking for one I ran across one on ebay this morning. I have one and I know this edition is very hard to come by. Just figured I would let you guys know. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precision-Troll ... 3f1e3bd1c0


----------

